# Upgrading from a DTP



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

My current setup is a DTP which has been fantastic. I'm not sure how much better espresso can really get, especially as I don't have an overly complex palate. 
But I roast my own beans so maybe there is still room to improve here.

However I currently have a La Pavoni Zip commercial grinder, that although excellent takes up the whole side! 
So I am considering either just changing the grinder for a smaller one that I can get accurate dosing on, recommendations? budget up to 200.

OR

upgrading DTP to a higher up sage or other machine that has the built in grinder

my concern is that the built in grinders won't match the la pavoni for consistency and fineness of grind and I'd be better off spending on a better grinder. 
thoughts?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Well buying another sage with built in grinder will not be a real upgrade. Better just buy another grinder, I am not a specialist and can't recommend, but soon people will help you. I am using dtp with their smart grinder and very happy but I am not deep diving so much in the coffee art so pretty good for me. If I need another grinder I may get Eureka Mignon Specialita , there is an offer for £379 at the moment , over the budget but I like it a lot.


----------

